# Whats Everybodys Real Name???



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHA.. after months of calling this certain person a name, he finally confronted me and asked why I kept calling him Jon through PMs. After all this freak'in time I thought his name was Jon!!!!














He thought where I come from everyone called each other JOn.









Whats everyones real name??


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Mark


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RAFAEL...like the ninja turtle..but people call me raf....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

SANDRA... not Natalie like some would like to think...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HAHAHA.. after months of calling this certain person a name, he finally confronted me and asked why I kept calling him Jon through PMs. After all this freak'in time I thought his name was Jon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well whats YOUR's?









Alessandro

yeah, its Italian, from my dad's side. I go by "Dro" tho


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My real-life name is Jonas.

'Zillaman's real name is Al (and he sells shoes for a living......







)


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Kody.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

jerome (jamal) middle name so either or


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Chris


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Brian







and if u don't like it


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Emmanuel


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My real-life name is Jonas.
> 
> 'Zillaman's real name is Al (and he sells shoes for a living......
> 
> ...


 LOL







Actually, my real names ALvin. I been called Allen, Albert, Alfred, Alex, Ellen(?), ELvis..etc Thats why I rather have it "AL"


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Brion, pronounced like Brian


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > My real-life name is Jonas.
> ...


 hey ellen....


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Mines Mervyn Last - i prefer Merv.
Hence, Lastyboy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mike.


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

Matt


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

devin


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Daniel


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

My names Blair, People call me Busey however...


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

my real name is ONE


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Pete


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


>


INTERESTING NAME











> my real name is ONE


Yes, very clever, now stop pestering the visitors and get back to your testing cage.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Chelsea


----------



## Piranha_13 (May 5, 2003)

Tyler


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wes


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Dustin


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Jeffrey

Jeff for short


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Nathan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

alesandro also. But my family calls me dro-cho. My friends turned it in to road show


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Raptor said:


> allesandro also. But my family calls me dro-cho. My friends turned it in to road show


 NO sh*t?







Damn, I dont see too many ppl with my name. Although my name only has 1 L in it. Is yours italian also?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Almost. Sicillian :smile: I hit L 2 times on accident. In italy it's like mike.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Haha, cool! Although your RoadShow, and I'm Dro









which kinda bites for me, cuz every time im introduced to someone, they ALWAYS f*cking say "Drew"? "Draw?" "Daryl?" and I have to repeat "Dro" literally FIVE f*cking TIMES to almost everyone.

Although its still way better to be Dro than _"Alessan" or "Aless"_, too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Karen


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

JOHN


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Chadwick


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh, my dad's name is Chad


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, my grandma's uncle's neighbor's sister's brother in law's 12 year old son is called Chad....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mike.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Mike.





Xenon said:


> Mike.


*_cough_* post whore *_cough_*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Mike.
> ...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> jerome (jamal) middle name so either or


 its ron! remeber ron? haha


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

eric haha if you guys didnt figure it out by now


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Brandon................


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Chadwick


 Hey Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaren!!!!







We got a Chadwick on the board!!!!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I WILL NEVER TELL!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

traumatic said:


> Chadwick


 i used to read books when i was younger about a crab named chadwick and he lived in the chesapeak bay, just thought you might like to know that.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Josh


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dixon which is actually a surname and people never believe its my christian name i even had a friend who called me steve (thought my name was steven dixon) for about 2 years until one of my other friends put him straight i just thought it was funny and let it go on ,2years not to bad though
dixon


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Shannon, and yes, I have a penis.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nicholas


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Shannon, and yes, I have a penis.


 who gio 82(middle name) then?


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

My first name is Rafael, but I prefer my
middle name MARTIN 
Thats what everyone calls me


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Jeremy Olson


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RHOMKILLA said:


> My first name is Rafael, but I prefer my
> middle name MARTIN
> Thats what everyone calls me


 copy-cat


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Chadwick
> ...










How ironic!!

Hey Chadwick, you know theres a women's clothing magazine named after you?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


 That was sooooo wrong!!!







Now you've scarred him for life... Poor Chadwick..


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Pack, looks like we have more in common than our roots


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

By the way I forgot HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO
PACK


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Chadwick
> ...

















whachootawkinbout


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...










Yeah, see what I'm subjected to


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

traumatic said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


Just smile and







That's what I always do... It's a long story that I dont think Karen wants me sharing with the board, so in that case... I guess it becomes an inside joke between her and I.... Sorry...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's cool, I see. happens a lot.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Joe Baker....guys call me Baker, and girls call me Joe.

Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Genin said:


> Joe Baker....guys call me Baker, and girls call me Joe.
> 
> Joe


 nice last name!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RHOMKILLA said:


> By the way I forgot HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO
> PACK


 right back at you..........





















...coronas for everybody.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Genin said:


> Joe Baker....guys call me Baker, and girls call me Joe.
> 
> Joe


 Any reasons for different names for split genders??







Hmmm...???


----------

